# Adobe Lightroom CC Keyboard Shortcut Cheat Sheet



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 3, 2015)

```
<p>I still fumble around the keyboard in Adobe Lightroom CC looking for shortcuts, so I figured some of you do too. This is a very handy cheatsheet for all the keyboard shortcuts available in the latest Adobe Lightroom CC. The cheat sheet has keyboard shortcuts for both the Windows and OS X versions of Lightroom CC.</p>
<p>Right click and “Save as” the image from the link below.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/lightroom-keyboard-shortcuts-cheat-sheet.jpg" target="_blank">Download the full resolution cheat sheet</a> | <a href="http://www.tkqlhce.com/click-3958327-11840108-1403728798000" target="_blank">Adobe Creative Cloud Photography Bundle $9.99/mth</a></p>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 3, 2015)

Learning the command shortcuts looks like a daunting process. I downloaded it anyway.


----------



## GmwDarkroom (Jun 3, 2015)

Print it out on these http://www.staples.com/Staples-Inkjet-Magnetic-Sheets/product_386943 and slap it on the nearest metal surface.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 3, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Learning the command shortcuts looks like a daunting process. I downloaded it anyway.



It definitely is.

I've seen people that know the keyboard shortcuts really well, and the efficiency & speed in their workflow is extremely impressive.


----------



## klangmeister (Jun 3, 2015)

First of all - thanks! 

Any way to get this as a PDF or other losslessly scalable format though?

Best regards, 
klangmeister


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 3, 2015)

Just learn the ones you use regularly and if you have a need for stuff that isn't there, or hate the shortcuts they give you, use a plugin like Keyboard Tamer, it lets you remap any key combination to a shortcut.

Photoshop has this functionality built in and the first thing I remap is ⌘+P for Print magnification.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 3, 2015)

klangmeister said:


> First of all - thanks!
> 
> Any way to get this as a PDF or other losslessly scalable format though?
> 
> ...


Just click Print in your browser, then Save As PDF.


----------



## RendrLab (Jun 3, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> klangmeister said:
> 
> 
> > First of all - thanks!
> ...


It is a JPEG so Print to pdf will not magically make it lossless.


----------



## NetDog (Jun 3, 2015)

Maybe this link can help?

http://www.lightroomqueen.com/downloads/shortcuts/lightroom_shortcuts_cc_6_win.pdf


----------



## pknight (Jun 4, 2015)

The Lightroom Queen list seems to be more complete. It includes shortcuts for the Map and Book modules that I don't see in the setupablogtoday.com list. The latter doesn't even list these modules in the "Navigating Modules" shortcuts. If you don't use those modules, you probably don't care, but why not be complete? I'm not going to go through these with a fine-tooth comb, but I have to wonder what else they decided I don't need to know!


----------



## JohnUSA (Jun 4, 2015)

Another request for a PDF version. This jpeg version is difficult to read and should have been at least a .gif not a .jpg (gif is for graphics... jpegs are for images... web design 101)


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 4, 2015)

JohnUSA said:


> Another request for a PDF version. This jpeg version is difficult to read and should have been at least a .gif not a .jpg (gif is for graphics... jpegs are for images... web design 101)



Gift horse and such ... but it's a good occasion to learn how to convert an image (jpeg->png (gif is completely outdated) and produce a pdf from an image for yourself.


----------



## altoburgo (Jun 5, 2015)

Guys I made a printable version of the keyboard bit using bits and pieces from here and there and then adding by hand the stuff I couldn't find online. It should look the same as the original (the top bit only).

There's a smaller JPEG and a bigger PNG version of it (the JPEG prints just fine).

You can grab them from here: http://brunodomingues.photography/2015/06/05/2015-adobe-photoshop-keyboard-shortcuts-cheat-sheet/

Cheers


----------



## Rahul (Jun 5, 2015)

Quite easy to convert to PDF ... here it is


----------



## thesquire (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi:

Appreciate your effort to produce the cheat sheet, however, in my browser and in IrfanView the .jpg appears as an elongated, narrow image which I cannot print so that it is readable and using IView's rudimentary editing capabilities, I cannot create a version that will print across a full page (s). Is there a secret to using it? Thanks.


----------



## pwp (Jun 8, 2015)

JohnUSA said:


> Another request for a PDF version. This jpeg version is difficult to read and should have been at least a .gif not a .jpg (gif is for graphics... jpegs are for images... web design 101)


I'm a KB shortcuts fiend. It's well worth the effort to learn a program's shortcuts to improve workflow speed by orders of magnitude. Yes another request for the PDF if possible. Right click & "save-as" crashed Firefox here...The current file otherwise useful file is a bit impractical to navigate.

-pw


----------



## pwp (Jun 8, 2015)

If you're REALLY into utilizing KB shortcuts to the max, consider getting yourself this amazing gaming input device from Razer:
http://www.razerzone.com/au-en/gaming-keyboards-keypads/razer-orbweaver
This is especially useful if you're also using a Wacom Intuos Pro graphics tablet. Each key on the Razer is fully programmable with either simple keys or complex macros. You can program a different set of shortcuts for each program. Not only does it remember which program you're in, it saves your settings to the cloud so your settings are available if you're working at another computer eg: studio and home office. 

Equally useful is the Razer Nostromo
http://www.razerzone.com/au-en/gaming-keyboards-keypads/razer-nostromo
This does not have as many programmable keys but does have the advantage of having a scroll wheel. This is very handy if you have a Wacom pen in your right hand, as you now have a scroll wheel under your left hand.
Here's my setup with a Nostromo: www.pwp3.com/nostromo.jpg

Mercifully you can switch off all the dazzling lights which I guess are there to appeal to teenage gamers. But make no mistake, the usefulness of these extremely well made gadgets is not restricted to gaming. You'll increasingly see them on the desks of film editors, graphic artists, photographers and indeed any imaging professional.

-pw


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 8, 2015)

Following that here is another custom keyboard option that I first saw demoed by Rob Lim, who is extremely fast in Lightroom and developed his Lightening Keys system.

http://photographyconcentrate.com/lightning-keys/


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm losing the use of my fingers as each year goes by, I struggle more. I want voice control


----------



## pwp (Jun 8, 2015)

The Lightening Keys system is interesting but early feedback from users & reviewers suggested it was a bit inflexible in real-world usage. A pretty hot idea not that well implemented. Still, the Lightening Keys system may likely continue to evolve into a mature, practical product. Do you use this product PrivateByDesign?

-pw


----------



## pwp (Jun 8, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'm losing the use of my fingers as each year goes by, I struggle more. I want voice control



Now you're talking! 
_boom-boom!!_ 

-pw


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 8, 2015)

I answered my own wish, voice control is coming for Lightroom CC

https://sites.google.com/site/dorfl68/


This looks very promising.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 8, 2015)

pwp said:


> The Lightening Keys system is interesting but early feedback from users & reviewers suggested it was a bit inflexible in real-world usage. A pretty hot idea not that well implemented. Still, the Lightening Keys system may likely continue to evolve into a mature, practical product. Do you use this product PrivateByDesign?
> 
> -pw



No I don't, but I have seen Rob using it and the speed and productivity is astounding. My shooting-processing requirements are not generally high enough volume to really need a custom keyboard, I am very much of the process one and sync a group school of processing. I know the shortcuts I use in LR and I finish virtually all deliverables and every printing job in PS, where I can customise to my hearts content!


----------



## JeffSFO (Jun 8, 2015)

klangmeister said:


> First of all - thanks!
> 
> Any way to get this as a PDF or other losslessly scalable format though?
> 
> ...



This doesn't answer your question directly but in case you're a Mac user, CheatSheet is a free program which will display the keyboard shortcuts for whatever program is currently active by holding down the Command key for a few seconds. 

From the resulting pop-up display you can print to a scalable PDF but you may have to tweak your Page Setup settings for each program to get what you're looking for.

Long story short, for Lightroom CC I made a 1 page PDF with all the keyboard shortcuts. 

More info:

http://cheatsheetapp.com/CheatSheet/?lang=en

https://youtu.be/OglPmS3Pbfo


----------



## JeffSFO (Jun 9, 2015)

Following up on my earlier post, the PDF that I uploaded containing Mac keyboard shortcuts for LR is missing several menu items. 

The files I've attached on this post (a PDF and a fluid SWF) now have all the keyboard shortcuts for the Library and Develop Modules. Since there's a lot of overlap some of the menus are combined but they should be easy enough to follow if anyone cares to make use of them.


----------

